# California Zephyr 5(12) cancelled, maybe?



## Thor (Feb 11, 2017)

So I am scheduled to take the California Zephyr train 5 from Chicago to Reno February 13. I received an email two days ago saying that there is a service disruptions and that alternate transportation is being provided. Customer service said that the is flooding in Elko and tracks are submerged. They said we would get off in Salt Lake City and there would be buses waiting there. They said this was plan b incase the tracks were not clear by the time we got there.

A day later received another email saying the train had been cancelled and no alternate transportation is being provided and to call them to discuss options. So called them up and first person didnt know what was going on and to call back later?(lol). So hung up and got a different rep. This rep said that the plan is to still get off at salt lake and take the bus that the train isnt cancelled. So this had me confused, as the email said cancelled and the rep said she sees nothing indicating that. So doubting this called again few hours later and got a different rep. They said the same thing about getting off in salt lake and taking the bus to Reno.

My question is, should I take their word on this? Why would I get an email saying it was cancelled and no alternate transportation is being provided but they say there will be buses waiting in Salt Lake? I am coming from new york and my connection is in Chicago so I don't want to leave unless I know for sure this train is not cancelled. Was going to call again in the morning to confirm yet again. Thanks.


----------



## Thor (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry correction it is February 12.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 11, 2017)

I'd look into rebooking your trip if possible( NOT Cancelling/MODIFYING )to the Southwest Chief #3 to LAX, then a San Joaquin Thruway/Train Combo to Sacramento, then a Thruway Bus to Reno.

If an e-mail from Amtrak said No Alternate Transportation is available from Salt Lake to Reno, I'd believe them!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 11, 2017)

My experience with flooding in Texas and the Texas Eagle is that when the water recede, the track still needs to be inspected and repairs completed, some which take days or weeks. It could be that the highways are closed as well so buses may not get through, that happened in Texas.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 11, 2017)

I personally would go with CZ 5 whether just to SLC or eventually all the way to Reno. I just saw today's 2/11 #5 depart Chicago on cam so they will run the trains to SLC. Surely, they will not abandon passengers destined further west in SLC. At this late date, there are probably no sleeper accommodation on the SWC to LA. And if your destination is Reno, There is no easy way to Reno from LA to Reno by train. If no problems you would still have an overnight connection in the Bay area(most likely Sacramento). Enjoy the adventure and get on that #5 Sunday.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 12, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> I'd look into rebooking your trip if possible( NOT Cancelling/MODIFYING )to the Southwest Chief #3 to LAX, then a San Joaquin Thruway/Train Combo to Sacramento, then a Thruway Bus to Reno.
> 
> If an e-mail from Amtrak said No Alternate Transportation is available from Salt Lake to Reno, I'd believe them!


Cancellation shouldn't be a problem as the OP has an email stating that the original train was cancelled. Full refund is in order. If the rep disagrees about whether the train was cancelled or not, it would be time to ask for a supervisor.


----------

